# Dr. Frye Phone number?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Does Dr Frye have a phone number to call? I would rather talk to him in person than email.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Its not posted on his site so I'm not going to either but its not hard to find with a little googlin'



Dr. David Frye
Milan Area Animal Hospital
517 West Main Street
Milan, Michigan 48160


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK yeah, I understand.


----------

